# Seachem Excel and melting plants



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I think Excel did in my plants =P been reading up on it, and it's a mixed bag when it comes to it's use. Gonna discontinue use, but continue with the flourish as always. It's the only thing I can think of that I changed in the past two weeks.

discuss =)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Excel kills hair algae (good). Excel also 'melts' crypts (bad). Did you have crypts?


----------

